
Show HN: NowLink.Me, share a one-time download link to a file with anyone - pmalynin
https://nowlink.me
======
mimsee
[https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/) is also pretty cool
with up to a 1 GB file size.

~~~
fiatjaf
If this thread is for self-promotion, see also my
[https://filemap.xyz/](https://filemap.xyz/)

------
newscracker
Suggestions:

1\. The privacy policy would be better placed as a separate page with its own
link on the homepage.

2\. The privacy policy currently has what looks like boilerplate text, which,
at least to me, is totally inadequate when the claim is that the file is
encrypted (and it's presumed that the platform cannot decrypt the file).

